# Bench or buckets ?



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

My car originally came with a bench seat and 4 speed trans. I got a decent pair of buckets with the car and bought the necessary mounts with my new floor pan. I have been considering finding a bench seat and building it to original but the pics I have found of GTO's with the bench don't do anything for me. It seems to detract from the "performance" image the car projects. They look like a Tempest cloned to a GTO... If I stay with the buckets, I won't put a console in it. I like the bare bones look of just the Hurst shifter sticking out of the floor and it is already setup for that.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Bench seats don't do it for me either. When I bought my car it had a bench seat in it, the seat is now in the shed and replaced with buckets which were in it originally. Although, I chose the aftermarket route. A bench makes it look more like a family grocery getter(IMO). But, since it was originally equipped with one, you may want to consider leaving it in. Isn't the original equipped bench seat cars more rare?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The bench seat is rather rare. I didn't get the original seat with the car and the GTO's had a fold down arm rest, that I don't see in any of the LeMans/Tempest's. The seat may be pretty difficult to even come up with, from what I've seen, and may be spendy to boot. I have a while before I need to make a final decision and will most likely weld the bucket brackets to the new floor for now so I have something to sit on...:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Go with the buckets......a bench seat will attract too many women!!:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Eric...buckets not only look better, but the '66 and '67 buckets are some of the most comfortable seats out there, bar none. I can drive my '67 all day without backache, something I can't say for new, high-tech ergonomically designed seats (which kill my lower back).


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Go with the buckets......a bench seat will attract too many women!!:cheers


That's why I don't like consoles. You get women with a small enough waist to fit between the seats, feet on the dash...........................arty:


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Store the bench, install the buckets!!!!!:cheers


----------



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

Tough call on a GTO. My preference is a bench seat 4-speed but on cars like a '65 Biscayne, '55 Chevy or '60's 442. I'm not sure if I've ever seen a bench 4-speed Goat but if you found the correct seat I'd go with that just because it's gotta be rare. Otherwise, buckets (console or no console) is just so right in a GTO.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In a '67 GTO, you can't go wrong . Even if you're sitting on a milk crate.


----------



## HoJo GTO (Sep 21, 2009)

I know a girl that has a 67 GTO convertible with a bench seat and 3 speed shifter on the column. She let me drive the car...nice change of pace but I prefer the look and feel of buckets. 

Hollie


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

HoJo GTO said:


> I know a girl that has a 67 GTO convertible with a bench seat and 3 speed shifter on the column. She let me drive the car...nice change of pace but I prefer the look and feel of buckets.
> 
> Hollie


Alright, now that I know they are a chick magnet, buckets it is......
Besides, I have them. I don't have a bench although one may be fairly close by.


----------

